# Nothing fancy



## Puff1 (Aug 23, 2007)

Just dinner. Brats with fire roasted red & green peppers from the garden.
The last of the vidalias carmelized with a little brown sugar.
Some fresh Michigan sweet corn & after a long hot day at work.....a few beers. Life is good!


----------



## Smokey_Joe (Aug 23, 2007)

*Well done!!! [smilie=a_goodjobson.gif] *


----------



## Griff (Aug 23, 2007)

I'd eat that -- in a heart beat.


----------



## john pen (Aug 23, 2007)

The second photo is very artsy...Good lookin' eats..


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Aug 23, 2007)

Fancy enough for me!


----------



## Cliff H. (Aug 23, 2007)

Another fine meal my Chef Paul.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Aug 24, 2007)

That looks awesome Puff!  Simple is great!!


----------



## john a (Aug 24, 2007)

Great job Puff


----------



## PantherTailgater (Aug 24, 2007)

Looks good.  Love roasted peppers!


----------



## 007bond-jb (Aug 24, 2007)

Super job Puff nice photos too


----------



## wittdog (Aug 24, 2007)

Great Job Puff.


----------



## knine (Aug 24, 2007)

darn nice Puff .

why type of camera is that ?


----------



## surfinsapo (Aug 24, 2007)

That looks good man!!!  [smilie=a_goodjobson.gif]


----------



## bknox (Aug 24, 2007)

Nicely done Puff! Roasted Peppers are a favorite of mine.


----------



## Puff1 (Aug 24, 2007)

Thanks guys.
Knine the camera is a Canon PowerShot A350.
JP....it didn't taste artsy


----------



## Puff1 (Aug 24, 2007)

wdroller said:
			
		

> Thought you'd be having squirrel this weekend.


   Seems the neighbor has an outdoor cat.....haven't seen a squirrel in a week


----------



## Cliff H. (Aug 24, 2007)

Puff said:
			
		

> wdroller said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



But have you seen your sunflower ?


----------



## Puff1 (Aug 24, 2007)

Cliff H. said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's my daughter's sunflower and yes.....after 2 major storms they're still standing!


----------

